# 1925 Columbia Motorbike



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Posted this in the Show-n-Tell this week. Got it from a fellow CABE member (Zach). According to the serial it is a '25 model (Model C9, unequipped motobike). Exact same frame and components (except pedals, chain ring, and badge) as an Indian. My original intent was to restore this as an Indian. I decided to give it an OA bath and see what was left under the crust. Not a show bike by any stretch but all of the decals remained intact and enough of the paint is there to cause me to re-think my original intent. I should have it together by the end of the week and will post an update. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 12, 2017)

Wow nice amount of paint left. You made quick work of that one. 
CL decals !!


----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow really nice! Amazing how much paint and the decals, holy cow!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow!!!! I knew I sent that to the right place Shawn!!! Looks excellent!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 14, 2017)

Love some Moto bike goodness.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 15, 2017)

what a toot ...eye have 23 moto that i restored...best ridin' bike...tis a 21" frame...it's a very well constructed bicycle...twas berkshire blue..looks green eh!....have fun.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Update--so here is the finished bike. All this needs is grips and a good wheel set to be a rider. Been kicking around the idea of getting a set of Velocitys and lacing in the old hubs but that will be for a later time. I've got bigger fish to fry at the moment! V/r Shawn


----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 20, 2017)

And you said it wasn't a show bike... 
It proved you wrong, it's a beauty!! Excellent work!


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 20, 2017)

Great job Shawn,that is now a thing of beauty . You just never know whats under the crust on some of these gems,congrats.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys. It always amazes me no matter how crappy some of these things look with a little time and effort the results you can get. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2017)

No way - Amazing job! What a save...!


----------



## robertc (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a 1923 Columbia in very similar condition to yours that I will very soon be starting on. I have a question as to the oxalic acid bath. Did you soak the wheels considering they are metal clad wood? What was the ratio of acid to water used in your bath? Thank you.

Robert

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Feb 20, 2017)

:eek: Wow...Beautiful job. Way to keep it original. Love it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

robertc said:


> I have a 1923 Columbia in very similar condition to yours that I will very soon be starting on. I have a question as to the oxalic acid bath. Did you soak the wheels considering they are metal clad wood? What was the ratio of acid to water used in your bath? Thank you.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk




My wheels were wood so I didn't soak them. It shouldn't hurt the wood though--if anything it will make the wood brighter. The other name for OA is wood bleach and is used to clean decks and such. Personally I don't measure I just dump about a cup full in a Walmart kiddie pool. This stuff is actually pretty mild. I put my hands in it to turn stuff over and no harm done. That said I do rinse my hands afterwords and don't soak in the stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

A little truth in lending here. After the OA bath I hit it lightly with some WD40 and 0000 steel wool, wiped it down good, and put a coat of good carnuba wax on it to bring the color out more and protect it. The key to doing one of these is don't rush it and test anything you use in an inconspicuous place first. V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Feb 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> My wheels were wood so I didn't soak them. It shouldn't hurt the wood though--if anything it will make the wood brighter. The other name for OA is wood bleach and is used to clean decks and such. Personally I don't measure I just dump about a cup full in a Walmart kiddie pool. This stuff is actually pretty mild. I put my hands in it to turn stuff over and no harm done. That said I do rinse my hands afterwords and don't soak in the stuff. V/r Shawn



I was concerned that the wood may swell causing distortion. I guess it would depend on how long the wheels would stay in the bath. What was your average time for soaking the frame?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

robertc said:


> I was concerned that the wood may swell causing distortion. I guess it would depend on how long the wheels would stay in the bath. What was your average time for soaking the frame?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk




I generally leave it in overnight but to be honest I think most of the work is done within a few hours. I would probably not leave the wheels in for more than about four hours. V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Feb 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I generally leave it in overnight but to be honest I think most of the work is done within a few hours. I would probably not leave the wheels in for more than about four hours. V/r Shawn



Thank you sir for the advice. I'm sure I'll be posting on here later my outcome

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

robertc said:


> Thank you sir for the advice. I'm sure I'll be posting on here later my outcome
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk




Why not start a thread now showing the before and post progress as you go? V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Feb 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Why not start a thread now showing the before and post progress as you go? V/r Shawn



I will do that once I get started. I enjoyed watching your bike transform from the beginning to what it is today. To be honest I was shocked. Makes you realize, don't give up on the original finish until you have exhausted all options.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2017)

I have the same frame, fork, pedals, crank and fenders in the garage and you are pushing me to complete it.    Great job!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 23, 2017)

Damn! good job.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 6, 2018)

I commend you (Freqman1) on the handsome work you’ve completed on a Respectfully crafted gem.


----------

